# Feedback on wheels



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

not bad. look like the ltz wheels which isn't bad at all.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I think the XXR 1 (Machined w/ Black) look badass


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Not bad, and I agree it looks similar to the LTZ wheels.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Similar to the LTZ wheels but less classy (they kind of look cheap to me)


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Similar to the LTZ wheels but less classy (they kind of look cheap to me)


i agree i dont know how to explain it but they look kinda cheap maybe its cause of the photoshoping isnt to great or what


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I like the Zolders and the TSW's


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks good but make sure they're a 5x105...i am pretty sure that wheelsnext.com just does a general search for 5 bolt wheel patterns and not specifically a 105mm. Thats why i generally just stick to tirerack.com(at least until wheel companies start producing wheels for the cruze)...the only wheel i have found that they don't have is a motegi mr116...other than that i haven't found anything in the 105mm due to it just being introduced to the states...


----------



## mochilagorilla (Mar 29, 2011)

no offense, but they look like the forte koup rims from last year. but that could be the awful photoshopping. definitely better than the hubcaps tho.


----------



## cruzing_beauty42 (Apr 6, 2011)

i would do something like this... that chrome is fugly

MOTEGI RACING MR116 Wheels - Whippet Wheels - Road Ready Wheel Packages | Rims Discount Custom wheel and tire services


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Did some checking today and found out that the company (Ace Alloy) that makes this wheel DOES NOT make the 5x105 bolt pattern, at least not yet anyway. Also some of the Ace Alloy wheels that are featured on Wheelsnext have been discontinued. So I'm gonna kill the link and wait awhile to see how the market develops. Thanks for the responses.


----------

